# Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen



## simon3004 (29. April 2013)

*Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen*

Wenn ich meine 120GB SSD formatieren will, kommt jedes mal die Fehlermeldung "Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen".
Weiß einer wie ich meine SSD formatieren kann ?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (29. April 2013)

*AW: Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen*

Ist auf dieser SSD noch ein Windows drauf? Wenn ja, liegts am Systemstarteintrag ("System, Aktiv,..").
Wie ist der aktuelle Status: soll von einem Windowsdatenträger neu installiert werden oder hast du eine andere Platte/SSD mit Windows und möchtest die SSD nur als Datenspeicher verwenden?


----------



## simon3004 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen*

Die SSD ist komplett leer. Die SSD sollte als Datenspeicher benutzt werden(Musik, Filme, Spiele)


----------



## Inzersdorfer (29. April 2013)

*AW: Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen*

In Start/Suche: cmd eingeben und mit [Strg]+[Umschalt]+[Enter] bestätigen,
das cmd Fenster ist jetzt mit Adminrechten gestartet.

Im Prompt folgendes eingeben und jeweils [Enter] drücken:

*diskpart*
*list disk* (merke dir die Nummer des gewünschten Massenspeichers)
Anhand der Größe ist sie leicht zu identifizieren. Hier muß die richtige Platte gewählt werden!
*select disk x* (x ist die Gerätenummer)
*list partition* (zeigt alle Partitionen der SSD und ihre Eigenschaften, merke dir die Aktive!)
*select partition x* (x ist die Aktive Partition)
*inactive* (setzt diese auf inaktiv)
*select disk x* (setzt den Focus wieder auf die ganze SSD)
*clean* (überschreibt MBR oder Partitionstabellen)
*create partition primary align=1024* (erstellt eine primäre Partition mit korrektem Alignment)
*format quick fs=ntfs*
*exit*

Beachte die Leerzeichen!

Wird bei list partition keine Aktive angezeigt weiter mit dem 2. select disk x.


----------



## simon3004 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen*

Zunächst erstmal vielen Dank für die ganze Mühe. 
Ich habe alles so gemacht wie du es geschrieben hast. Jedoch zeigt er mir die SSD nicht im Verzeichnis Computer/Festplatten an. Im Geräte Manager zeigt er mir die SSD jedoch an.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht weiter. Würde mich über deine Rückmeldung freuen.
Simon


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen*

Fehlt vielleicht noch der Laufwerksbuchstabe? Kannst Du über die Datenträgerverwaltung zuweisen.


----------



## simon3004 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen*

Wo finde ich den die Datenträgerverwaltung?


----------



## keinnick (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen*

Schau mal hier nach: Wie kann ich die Datenträgerverwaltung in Windows 7 öffnen? (für Windows 7)


----------



## simon3004 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen*

Danke, ich bin jetzt in der Datenträgerverwaltung drin und habe meiner SSD einen Buchstaben zugeordnet.
Ist es normal, dass die SSD komplett leer ist und muss ich noch etwas formatieren oder bin ich jetzt fertig?


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen*

Dass sie leer ist sollte normal sein, Du hast sie ja formatiert bzw. damit angefangen  Versuch einfach mal eine Datei auf der SSD abzulegen. Wenn er dann nicht meckert wegen fehlender Formatierung ist alle ok. Falls doch musst Du noch mal formatieren aber dann sollte es passen.


----------



## simon3004 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen*

SSD funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei.


----------



## NerdFlanders (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen*



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> In Start/Suche: cmd eingeben und mit [Strg]+[Umschalt]+[Enter] bestätigen,
> das cmd Fenster ist jetzt mit Adminrechten gestartet.
> 
> Im Prompt folgendes eingeben und jeweils [Enter] drücken:
> ...


 
Danke, hat mir bei meinem Problem geholfen. Die SSD hatte nach einer Formatierung mit GParted in der Dateiverwaltung nur noch ein 1MB. Der "clean" Befehl war die Lösung.


----------



## geralddk (1. April 2016)

*AW: Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen*



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> In Start/Suche: cmd eingeben und mit [Strg]+[Umschalt]+[Enter] bestätigen,
> das cmd Fenster ist jetzt mit Adminrechten gestartet.
> 
> Im Prompt folgendes eingeben und jeweils [Enter] drücken:
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe, da ich das annährend gleich Problem hatte, Ihre schritte befolgt, damit aber dummerweise meine komplette 1. Partition mit VERDAMMT wichtigen Daten in RAW verwandelt.
Ich wollte Ihnen dafür nochmal sehr danken. 

An alle anderen die das hier lesen:
 Auf keinen Fall die obenstehenden Schritte befolgen.

Achtung!


----------



## Inzersdorfer (2. April 2016)

*AW: Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen*

Was hast du denn erwartet wenn du den MBR respektive die MFT der 1. Partition überschreibst? 

In solch einam Fall kann mittels Recuva (Freeware) oder GetDataBack for NTFS (kostenpflichtig) eine Datenrettung versucht werden, der Diskpartbefehl clean entspricht einer Schnellformatierung, solange nicht auf die entsprechende Partition geschrieben wird sind die alten Einträge in der MFT physisch noch vorhanden.


----------



## Tonas (2. April 2016)

*AW: Windows konnte die Formatierung nicht abschließen*



geralddk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe, da ich das annährend gleich Problem hatte, Ihre schritte befolgt, damit aber dummerweise meine komplette 1. Partition mit VERDAMMT wichtigen Daten in RAW verwandelt.
> Ich wollte Ihnen dafür nochmal sehr danken.
> ...



Die Anleitung ist für das genannte Problem super. Nur hattest du ein anderes. Die Befehle sollten natürlich NICHT auf eine Festplatte mit Daten angewendet werden... Die sind danach nämlich weg.


----------

